# ►► Soundamagic PL-11 is not working now. :( Need suggestion for good earphones.



## kool (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys, last year in Oct 2011 i bought a SOUNDAMAGIC PL-11 from eBay, and now no sound is coming from left bud.  Is there any warranty covers on these earphones? suggest me any cheap & best earphone  with good bass.

I'm planning to buy this earphone, just check its spec.  

Good Beats Earphone

*Sound Features*
Impedance: *16 ohms at 1kHz*
Maximum Power Input: *100 mW*
Sensitivity: *105db*
Headphone Driver Units: *13.5 mm*
Frequency Response: *5Hz-24,000Hz*


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Aug 8, 2012)

U got it from Pristine notes ebay shop? if so contact him


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

thats a wire problem in left earbud...check for warranty if not then solder the wire through local repair guy


I faced similar issue with my Pl-21 so soldered the broken wire & its working now


----------



## kool (Aug 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> thats a wire problem in left earbud...check for warranty if not then solder the wire through local repair guy
> 
> 
> I faced similar issue with my Pl-21 so soldered the broken wire & its working now



i'e my own soldering machine, thin pin. just tell me how to open cap of left bud. its looking sealed one. 

*gyratech.com/store/images/SM-PL-11.JPG

check more pics: Soundmagic PL 11 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

check out soundmagic ES18 for ~425 on indiatimes shopping.best vfm earphones in this range & according to some reviews have very close performance to much costlier E10.
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 48


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 9, 2012)

me too same problem with Soundamagic PL-11  no sound  from left bud...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

kool said:


> i'e my own soldering machine, thin pin. just tell me how to open cap of left bud. *its looking sealed one*.



don't try to open it....first check whether servicing is provided by Sound Magic..I heard that they give new pair of sets in warranty.

last option wud be to try opening it yourself...its not sealed its glued from inside with just one drop of glue...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

It is under warranty.
Contact the seller from whom you have purchased. He can give you info about service center (if there is any).


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 9, 2012)

Sound magic IEM have 2years limited warranty. Contact the seller to get brand new earphone.


----------



## SunE (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes it's absolutely under warranty. Just contact the seller like everyone else says to.


----------



## kool (Aug 10, 2012)

SunE said:


> Yes it's absolutely under warranty. Just contact the seller like everyone else says to.




i sent him mail, but he is not responding. 

bought from this seller: mediahomedigitalstore, ZYNCGLOBAL PVT.LTD.


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 10, 2012)

@kool , me too bought with the same seller   mediahomedigitalstore..  what a coincidence!  ..  

bought on july 2011


----------



## kool (Aug 10, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> @kool , me too bought with the same seller   mediahomedigitalstore..  what a coincidence!  ..
> 
> bought on july 2011



lost my bill, don't remember that its under warranty or not. Its 10month old. By d what action you took? I've ordered a above earphone finally from shopclues. Now m never going to buy expensive earphones. Chinese are best at low cost. But i think soundmagic is also a chinese brand.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Aug 10, 2012)

kool said:


> lost my bill, don't remember that its under warranty or not. Its 10month old. By d what action you took? I've ordered a above earphone finally from shopclues. Now m never going to buy expensive earphones. Chinese are best at low cost. But i think soundmagic is also a chinese brand.



I dono whether bill is need or not,IIRC u need only box of the pl11.


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 10, 2012)

@kool, I have not taken any action till now.. checking for local service centers. anyways  1 year warranty is over.


----------



## kool (Aug 15, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> @kool, I have not taken any action till now.. checking for local service centers. anyways  1 year warranty is over.



bro, i bought this for Rs.199 Good Beats Earphone and sound is really great.  

*cdn.shopclues.com/images/thumbnails/83/320/320/PHLP.jpg


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 16, 2012)

@kool   howz the clarity... ?  compared to soundmagic..?..  also i am mainly  concerned about the rigidity.? I use daily and rough use ..


----------



## kool (Aug 17, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> @kool   howz the clarity... ?  compared to soundmagic..?..  also i am mainly  concerned about the rigidity.? I use daily and rough use ..



clarity is good, plastic body... not like soundmagic.. dont know how long it will go. but at this price sound quality is really best, loud n clear w/o distortion.  

Just tell me any song with good bit-rate and bass so can i test clarity & bass


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick review... 

I hope you have already tested some songs.. 

some good beats u can test.. are

1)Koi kahe kehta rahe (Dil chahta hai)
2)Dil dhadakane do ( ZNMD)
3)Aaj ki Raat (Don)


alternatively you can test any rehman or imran hashmi hits.

bitrate 256kbps or above.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2012)

^^best way to test is musical instruments beats,guitar,drums,tabla,piano etc
also various Genres R&B,POP,Rock etc


----------



## kool (Aug 17, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> Thanks for the quick review...
> 
> I hope you have already tested some songs..
> 
> ...



i tried, sound is clear, but i think beats are low compare to pl-11. feeling like I'm listening in hall. by d way here is , for 1 day offer on shopclues.com: Philips SHS390 Neckband Headphones | Buy Earphone Online Store 

Philips neckband SHS390 @ Rs.359

I'm thinking to buy this also. anybody know how its sound quality?



khmadhu said:


> Thanks for the quick review...
> 
> I hope you have already tested some songs..
> 
> ...



i tried, sound is clear, but i think beats are low compare to pl-11. feeling like I'm listening in hall. by d way here is , for 1 day offer on shopclues.com: *www.shopclues.com/philips-shs390-neckband-headphones-en-2.html?utm_source=internal-EDM&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20120817-48Hrs_Sale_Sports_Fitness 

Philips neckband SHS390 @ Rs.359

I'm thinking to buy this also. anybody know how its sound quality?


----------

